# hickory



## The Stone Coyote (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi,

I have several types of hickory trees on my farm, Bitternut, Shagbark, Shellbark, and Pignut, and plan on cutting and drying a nice stash for my 2 smokers. 

Is there a variety that makes the best wood chunks for smoking, or will any type work well? 

Rudy


----------



## hillbilly jim (Sep 10, 2018)

I don't think it makes a difference, but I'm watching this one. I wanna hear from the gurus.


----------



## js0813 (Sep 10, 2018)

Rudy-  I can't say one was better for sure, but my dad's Bitternut hickory (and Pecan) from his property seemed to burn better (a little hotter and cleaner) than the Pignut I've got at the house.  

I'd say maybe it was how he stored it, but he just lined the side of his pole barn with split logs from it so it gets at least a little water on it when it rains.  My Bitternut was split and pretty much stayed in buckets in the shed and stayed bone dry.

All the pork and beef I've smoke with them is pretty close to the same.  If I had to call one out, I'd say the Bitternut probably is a little mellow than my Pignut.  But man, I would be hard pressed to taste test and tell you which was which.


----------



## motocrash (Sep 10, 2018)

I agree with js0813.I have Pignut and Bitternut,the Pignut is stronger than the Bitternut.From what I have read,the Bitternut's relation to Pecan is a closer one than that of the Pignut.


----------



## The Stone Coyote (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks!!!   I think I'll try them all and pick a winner. 

Anyone ever use Shagbark?  The woods here are full of it.

If the Bitternut is close to Pecan, I'm sure I'll like it.

Rudy


----------



## js0813 (Sep 10, 2018)

Sure haven’t tried any Shagbark yet, but would like to.  I’ll see if my buddy has some, I think he dropped some earlier this year.


----------



## hillbilly jim (Sep 10, 2018)

Last year, a friend brought me a half dump truck load of hickory chips from a tree he was hired to drop. I went into cart wheels shoutin' Hallelujah.


----------



## The Stone Coyote (Sep 10, 2018)

I'm pretty lucky to have an assortment of Ohio smoking woods here at the farm.

I have a stash of cherry, maple, oak, and apple.  Hickory soon to be added to the list.

I've had really good luck with hard maple in the smokers.  It gives a nice, light, flavor.     And free....LOL!


----------



## dave schiller (Sep 14, 2018)

Here's your firewood.  200 yo red oak in Hillsborough, NC.  Bring big saw and splitter.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 14, 2018)

The Stone Coyote said:


> Anyone ever use Shagbark?


Had a nice snag bark blow down at my parents house . Cut most for fire wood , but chunked up quit a bit for the wsm . Works great .


----------

